

How I Quit My Job At Yahoo To Become A Digital Entrepreneur - robkelly
http://ongig.com/blog/entrepreneurship/how-i-quit-my-job-at-yahoo

======
atarian
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the article clearly states that the author was
laid off. The distinction is important to make because there's a big
difference between someone making a conscious choice to leave a job as opposed
to being forced out of it. Especially when you're leveraging it as the
headline.

